# Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium



## PC Schrauber (29. April 2011)

*Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für mein Informatikstudium.
Ich habe auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, ein MacBook Pro zu kaufen, allerdings denke ich mittlerweile, das dies eher Geldverschwendung wäre, da ich dann sowieso hauptsächlich in Windows unterwegs wäre.

Meine erste Frage wäre dann, ob man mit 15 bzw. 17 Zoll noch richtig Mobil ist, oder ob hier die Größte und das Gewicht eher störend wird. 

Folgende Hardware hätte ich gerne:
- Intel Core i5 Prozessor der Sandy Bridge Generation
- Mindestens 13 Zoll, evtl. auch 15 Zoll, allerdings wäre 17 vermutlich zu groß für mich (s.o.)
- Nach Möglichkeit eine recht hohe Displayauflösung (nicht 1366 x 768). Lieber 1600 x 900
- Grafikkarte werde ich keine gute benötigen, da ich es nicht für 3D Anwendungen oder Spiele benötige (Dafür habe ich den Desktoprechner zuhause)
- Die größe der Festplatte wäre auch nicht wichtig, daher überlege ich ob ich evtl. eine SSD nehmen soll
- Außerdem sollte es mindestens 1 USB 3.0 Anschluss haben

Preis kann so bis ca. 800 € gehen. Bei einem guten Angebot auch etwas mehr .

Das für mich interessantest ist zur Zeit das Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E520.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen und ein paar passende Notebooks empfehlen. 

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Das lenovo ist schon o.k - wie sieht es denn mit Akkuleistung aus? Wichtig oder nicht? 

mehr als 15 Zoll würd ich nicht nehmen. Aber kleiner an sich auch nicht, wenn Du programmieren willst. und wichtig wäre, wenn Du mal in einem Laden die Tastatur "testen" könntest, da es Dich auf Dauer vlt dann doch unglücklich macht, wenn Du keine gute Tastatur hast.

Ach ja: warum USb3.0? Das 520 hat KEIN USB3.0 - wenn es um externe HDDs geht. würd ich da eher auf esata setzen.


Mit ner Auflösung von mehr als nur 1366x768 finde ich ansonsten auch nur noch ein Modell von HP, das ProBook 6550. Da gibt es mehrere Varianten, das hier wäre von Preis-Leistung meiner Meinung nach am besten: HP ProBook 6550b, Core i5-450M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, IGP, WXGA++, Windows 7 Professional (WD701EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Das X220 liegt über deinem Budget, das X201 wäre noch drin.


----------



## Cyberian (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*



PC Schrauber schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für mein Informatikstudium.
> Ich habe auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, ein MacBook Pro zu kaufen, allerdings denke ich mittlerweile, das dies eher Geldverschwendung wäre, da ich dann sowieso hauptsächlich in Windows unterwegs wäre.
> ...



Das Edge ist mit Sicherheit OK allerdings würde ich glaube ich eher zu einem Thinkpad der X oder T Serie raten...L Serie fällt aus da es die bei Sandy bisher nur mit i3 gibt...die i5 X220 und T420 liegen aber beide überm Budget und kosten mit i5 und 1366x768 Display inklusive Windows entweder T420--> 993€ oder X220-->1011€ beides aber nur mit Studenten-/Schülernachweis. Was man aber bedenken muss finde ich zum Beispiel die teureren bieten deutlich mehr an Qualität und Upgradoptionen und vor allem 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie, das ist auch ein durchaus wichtiger Faktor. könntest z.B. mal bei hier schauen ThinkPad® University - CampusPoint Bremen - IT Supplies GmbH Hard- und Software-Service.
Das Thinkpad T420 ist 14 Zoll es gibt es soagr mit nem HD+ Display oder wie das auch immer heißt mit 1600x900 ....ne Nummer größer sind die T520 z.B. das hier die haben immer 1600x900. Musst dir halt mal alle Modellvarianten anschauen.
Alternativ wären vielleicht die Dell Vostro für dich interessant, allerdings auch die haben nur 1366x768, z.B. dieses Cyberport.de - Computer, Notebooks, Fernseher, Apple, Handys & Digitalkameras die gibt es mit 13 14 und 15 Zoll.

Gruß Cyb

P.S. Also nur nochmal kurz zusammengefasst alle deine Anforderungen erfüllt wohl nur das T420/T520 denn das Edge was du genannt hast hat nur 1366x768 und kein USB3 wobei man das eh nicht braucht wenn man Esata hat oder über Expresscard nachrüsten kann wie z.B. beim T420/520 und damit komme ich zum alle Anforderungen erfüllenden meiner Meinung nach aber leider ziemlich über Budget  : http://campuspoint.de/shop/notebooks/hrst/lenovo/thinkpad_university/t-serie/t420/4180w1g.html

P.P.S. Als Informatik Student bekommst du ja bestimmt alle Windowsversionen also bieten sich auch die Versionen von Thinkpads an die kein Betriebssystem haben sind meistens noch billiger schau dich am besten mal bei Campuspoint um da siehst du die verschiedenen Modelle alle...kannst aber bei jedem Lenovohändler bestellen die bieten normalerweise alle die Educationmodelle an und die kosten auch immer das gleiche.


----------



## PC Schrauber (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Erste mal danke für die Antworten.



> wie sieht es denn mit Akkuleistung aus? Wichtig oder nicht?


Akkuleistung wäre mir auch schon recht wichtig. 4 Stunden würden mir dabei reichen. Weniger ist mir dann schon eher zu wenig 



> Was man aber bedenken muss finde ich zum Beispiel die teureren bieten deutlich mehr an Qualität und Upgradoptionen und vor allem 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie, das ist auch ein durchaus wichtiger Faktor.


Was meinst du genau mit Upgradeoptionen? Hardwarespezifische Erweiterungen?

Ansonsten hast du schon recht, dass das Edge nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Vermutlich ist es wirklich besser etwas mehr auszugeben aber dann auch was wirklich gutes in der Hand zu haben, womit man auch noch nach mehreren Jahren arbeiten 

USB 3 ist für mich kein Must-Have, wäre allerdings nett.

Also das T420 würde mich schon sehr interessieren, die 200 € werde ich bestimmt auch noch auftreiben können. Die Displaygröße von 14 Zoll wäre für mich auch ein schöner Kompromiss zwischen klein, aber auch noch groß genug um damit länger arbeiten zu können .
Das es die Lenovos ohne Betriebssystem gibt finde ich gut, da ich hier noch eine Windows 7 Lizenz habe. 

Dann würde mich noch interessieren, ob hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Lenovo Geräten gemacht hat, vor allem im Bezug auf Verarbeitung und Bedienbarkeit, also Touchpad und Tastatur, da ich nicht vor hab immer eine Maus mit mir schleppen .


----------



## rebel4life (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Touchpad ist bei nem ThinkPad zwar super, aber ich nehms nie, denn der Trackpoint ist dem Touchpad deutlich überlegen.

Die Verarbeitung ist top. Das Schreibgefühl der Tastatur ist ein Traum.


----------



## Cyberian (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Ich meinte damit die Option per ExpressCard alle möglichen Anschlüsse z.B. ESata Raid oder USB3 oder TV Karte nachzurüsten...außerdem die Möglichkeit eine UMTS Karte einzubauen...Wenn du das optische Laufwerk nicht brauchst kannst du es auch rausnehmen und per Ultrabay z.B. ne SSD einsetzen und kleine SSD mit eingebauter HD zusammen nutzen oder so...
wenn du ein Windows hast du ein 1600x900er Display willst wäre wohl dieses eine gute Option: Lenovo ThinkPad® University T420 Modell 4180W1H für Studenten - CampusPoint Bremen - IT Supplies GmbH Hard- und Software-Service denn es ist quasi das gleiche wie das von mir oben verlinkte T420 nur das sie das Windows weggelassen haben aber dafür eine dedizierte NVidia Grafik drin ist die man per Optimus ausschalten kann wenn man nur die Intel HD3000 nutzen will....oder wenn du sagst dir langt doch ein 1366x768 Display dann kannst du dieses nehmen das hat den kleineren i5 und auch kein Windows aber auch ne kleinere Festplatte die ist ja eh egal wenn du später ne SSD nachrüsten willst Lenovo ThinkPad® University T420 Modell NW183GE für Studenten - CampusPoint Bremen - IT Supplies GmbH Hard- und Software-Service.

Die andere Option ist die X220 Reihe ist ein 12,5er Ultramobile subnotebook mit 1366x768 Auslösung es gibt eine Variante mit i5 und nem Premium Display mit IPS Panel ohne Windows für 940€ Lenovo ThinkPad® University X220 Modell 4290W1B für Studenten - CampusPoint Bremen - IT Supplies GmbH Hard- und Software-Service von der Erweiterbarkeit bietet das X220 fast das gleiche wie die T420, aber kein ESata und es hat generell kein Ultrabay und demnach überhaupt kein optisches Laufwerk...aber auch hier kannst du per ExpressCard Anschlüsse nachrüsten...und auch hier kannst du ne UMTS Karte nachrüsten...wenn du gar kein UMTS brauchst gibt es die Option beim X220 eine Intel 310 mini SSD mit 40 oder 80GB einzubauen um auch hier ein Kombibetrieb mit der Festplatte zu ermöglichen. Die Tastatur vom X220 ist quasi identisch wioe die vom T420 allerdings ist es leichter und der Akku hält länger aber das Display ist mit 12,5 deutlich kleiner...

ich kann Dir dazu momentan so viel sagen weil ich genau nach so was selbst suche ich habe mir das X220 mit i3 für 690 vorbestellt langt mir kann es aber bei nichtgefallen ja auch wieder zurückschicken und dann doch ein T420 oder das X220 mit i5 nehmen...

Gruß Cyb


----------



## PC Schrauber (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das T420 mit dedizierter Grafikkarte, aber ohne Betriebssystem ist mir auchs chon aufgefallen und würde ich natürlich bevorzugen. 
Ich habe mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden, dass ich eines von den teureren Notebooks nehme, da dort die Erweiterungen einen wirklich großen Mehrwert geben und ich vermutlich sowieso UMTS nachrüsten werde .
Ein optisches Laufwerk werde ich auch nur selten benötigen, und da könnte ich dann besser die SSD einbauen. Zur Not kann man noch ein externes Laufwerk benutzen.

Das X220 gefällt mir auch recht gut und man würde ganze 100 € sparen, allerdings stört mich da die Displayauflösung wieder. 
Wenn das X220 mit dem i3 angekommen ist, könntest du dann ein kleines Review geben, wie leistungsstark ein i3 wirklich ist?
Die i3 Prozessoren besitzen auch Hyperthreading, aber kein Turbo-Boost, oder?

Ich habe mich gerade noch ein wenig über Lenovo informiert, und da habe ich teilweise gelesen, das die Verarbeitung nicht immer die beste sein, kann das hier eine bestätigen oder widerlegen?

MfG


----------



## Cyberian (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Wenn es da ist berichte ich gerne wird aber wohl nächste Woche momentan ist der 05.05 mein angegebener Liefertermin und ja der i3 beherrscht Hyperthreading aber kein Turbomodus für die CPU sondern nur für die Intel HD 3000 Grafik. Für meine Anforderungen als Internet, Office und Ultramobile müsste das langen ... Gruß Cyb


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*



PC Schrauber schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> 
> Ich habe mich gerade noch ein wenig über Lenovo informiert, und da habe ich teilweise gelesen, das die Verarbeitung nicht immer die beste sein, kann das hier eine bestätigen oder widerlegen?
> ...


 
nbicht die beste???? lenovo thinkpads sind wohl die mit am besten verarbeiteten geräte überhaupt. daneben stehen macbook pros, hp elitebooks und dell latitude und precissions....
die ideapads sind nicht gut, okay, aber die t- und x-serie sind thinkpads und die sind alles andere als schlecht verarbeitet...weiß nicht ow du den mist her hast...sry...


----------



## PC Schrauber (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

@ BlackMaster: Dasselbe habe ich auch gedacht, aber einige schreiben halt, dass es eher anders sei. Habe aber keine Links zu den Foren gefunden. Die haben halt behauptet, dass nachdem die Thinkpads nicht mehr von IBM hergestellt werden das die Verarbeitung stark nachgelassen habe.


----------



## rebel4life (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Das sind dann die Leute, die ein altes X60 zum NP von 2000€ mit einem IdeaPad für 400€ vergleichen und dann pauschal sagen, dass Lenovo Müll baut. 

Genausowenig kann ich sagen, wenn ich nen Porsche Traktor fahr, dass alle andere Fahrzeuge von Porsche nachdem was ich erlebt hab nur max. 40km/h fahren. Ist ein genauso unsinniger Vergleich.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*



PC Schrauber schrieb:


> @ BlackMaster: Dasselbe habe ich auch gedacht, aber einige schreiben halt, dass es eher anders sei. Habe aber keine Links zu den Foren gefunden. Die haben halt behauptet, dass nachdem die Thinkpads nicht mehr von IBM hergestellt werden das die Verarbeitung stark nachgelassen habe.


 
sind leute die keine ahnug haben.
lenovo hat die thinkpad reihe schon immer hergestellt, selbst unter ibm zeiten! es wurde immer nur das label draufgepackt. genauso ist es mit dem iphone, seit jeher von foxcon gefertigt und apple draufgeklatscht...tz....unfassbar...


----------



## PC Schrauber (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Ich hätte noch mal eine Frage zu dem Thinkpad 420.

Mithilfe des Ultrabays kann ich ja das optische Laufwerk entfernen und dafür dann einen SSD, bzw. einen weiteren Akku einbauen und in den ExpressCard-Slot kann ich dann Erweiterungen, wie z.B. USB 3.0 oder ein UMTS Modul einbauen.

Stimmt das so, oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden ?

MfG


----------



## Cyberian (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Jein also ist es sogar noch besser:

1.Ultrabay--> ja das stimmt alles so du musst allerdings dann den entsprechenden Adapter für die SSD kaufen oder das Akkupack das gibt es soweit ich weiß von Lenovo auch habe es aber noch nicht fürs 420 gefunden...Du kannst allerdings natürlich auch die SSD anstelle der Standardfestplatte einbauen allerdings muss es ne 7mm SSD sein also die Intel 320 und dann kannst du das Akkupack oder das optische Laufwerke weiternutzen also drei Optionen: Festplatte+SSD(im Ultrabay),Festplatte+Akku(im Ultrabay) oder SSD(anstelle der Festplatte)+Akku(im Ultrabay)...so habe ich das alles jedenfalls bisher selbst versatanden...natürlich keine Garantien 

2. UMTS Modul wird nicht in Expresscardslot eingebaut sondern in einen extra Slot im Laptop quasi auf dem Mainbaord die Antennen sind schon vorgerüstet

3. Da du das UMTS Modul nicht in den Expresscarslot einbaust kannst du z.B. USB3 darüber nachrüsten

Musst dir halt überlegen was du brauchst man kann ja auch oft schon UMTS über Smartphone Tethering verwenden dann spart man sich schon das Geld fürs UMTS Modul...Ob man die SSD+Festplatte oder SSD+Akku Kombination lieber hat hängt von den Ansprüchen ab ich finde die Akkulaufzeit sollte deinen Anforderungen mit dem 6 Zelllen Akku auch so schon genügen oder du nimmst das 9 Zellen anstelle dann bist du sicherer...ich persönlich würde die Ultrabay nicht fürn Akku blockieren dann lieber das optische Laufwerke behalten oder halt SSD rein wenn SSD und Festplattenkombibetrieb gewünscht wird 

Hoffe das war nicht allzu verwirrend...

Gruß Cyb


----------



## PC Schrauber (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden, danke 

Ich würde dann statt ein optisches Laufwerk eine SSD einbauen und diese parallel zur Festplatte laufen lassen. Akkulaufzeit sollte mir mit über 4 Stunden genügen (ich kann mir zumindest bis jetzt keine Situation vorstellen wo ich über 4 Stunden mit dem Notebook ohne Stromnetz unterwegs bin) 

MfG


----------



## Cyberian (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*

Na dann ist doch super klär nur das du dann sicher nen Ultrabay hast die mit dem T420 kompatibel ist gibt wohl mehrere Versionen hat so ein Typ in einem Testvideo irgendwo im Netz gesagt...und selbst wenn dir der Akku nicht langen sollte kannst du problemlos später noch den 9 Zelllen Akku nachkaufen und sogar noch den Slice Zusatzakku du du unten an den Dock Anschluss anbauen kannst dann kommst Du auf viel höhere Raten...


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche ein Notebook für das Informatikstudium*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> sind leute die keine ahnug haben.
> lenovo hat die thinkpad reihe schon immer hergestellt, selbst unter ibm zeiten! es wurde immer nur das label draufgepackt. genauso ist es mit dem iphone, seit jeher von foxcon gefertigt und apple draufgeklatscht...tz....unfassbar...


 
Muss ich widersprechen. Lenovo, respektive Legend, hat zwar bis 2004 die Thinkpads gebaut, allerdings noch unter den Maßstäben von IBM selbst. Ich kann leider bestätigen, dass die Qualität etwas 
gelitten hat seit den Modelreihen ab ca. 2007/2008. Nicht merklich. Nach wie vor sind die Geräte robust gefertigt, aber die Beschwerden über bspw. defekte Schaniere und gerissene Displaydeckel im Bereich der Schaniere hat zugenommen. 

Zudem haben wir häufiger Kunden, denen das Netzteil durchgeflogen ist. Das Problem ist, dass Lenovo angefangen hat unter dem Brand ThinkPad preiswertere Linien 
rauszubringen. Und ein Thinkpad der SL Serie ist ein Thinkpad. Zudem wurde die Garantiezeit stillschweigend von 24 auf 12 Monate verkürzt, angefangen mit der Edge Serie, wo mir das als erstes 
aufgefallen ist. Daher gibt es mittlerweile auch vermehrt Bundles mit Garantieverlängerung auf 36 Monate. Unabhängig davon werden die teureren Business Serien ja nun auch nicht so häufig 
verkauft. Da ist es schon tragisch, dass ich alleine im letzten Jahr von 9 oder 10 verkauften T410 nach nicht mal einem Jahr drei Geräte einschicken musste. Defekter Ram, defektes WLAN Modul und 
defekte SSD. Dieses Jahr hatten wir ein Thinkpad mit defektem WLAN Slot. Hab ich zwar nicht mehr den Typ im Kopf, aber der Endkundenbeleg lag so bei 2000,-

Das ist dann schon etwas bezeichnend, wenn man dann mal Kunden hat, die bei nem 8 Jahre alten TP gerade mal den Lüfter durch haben...


----------

